# Trend Micro 'de-lags' SMB anti-virus



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Trend Micro has released a new version of its ‘Worry-Free' SMB security suite, putting the focus on a design it says will greatly improve the software's updating speed.

Worry-Free Business Security version 6.0 can ‘buffer' up to 80 percent of the program's detection engine on a server, freeing up the client PCs from having to run burdensome routines, the company said. As with any anti-virus server setup, it can also buffer updates, feeding them to the PCs at a low moment in their daily use.

The performance issue was a headache for all PCs users, but was especially troublesome for under-resourced SMBs, said Trend Micro general manager, Steve Quane.

"If small businesses think increasing protection against threats means decreasing computer performance over time, they need to think again," he said. "Worry-Free Business Security, with features powered by the Trend Micro Smart Protection Network, keeps constantly updated, scans faster while minimizing impact to PCs, and requires no user interaction."

The new version also reduced the PC ‘footprint' for the software and was better able to manage its demands on CPU time when it carried out scans.

Other features not directly related to performance include improved URL filtering, monitoring of USB-borne ports for imported threats, and ‘smart feedback' system whereby malware encountered is rapidly analysed by Trend Micro staff, the company said.


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=116077


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would love to know the actual performance increase.


----------

